

Good / Bad Software Engineer - eurostar
https://medium.com/genomics-reads/good-bad-software-engineer-757d4aaedf16

======
soft_dev_person
I can agree with most of this, and can relate in a recent discussion with some
hired developers regarding use of tabs/spaces, indentation and code review.

They were definitely in the "GSD"-camp, where the output is all that matters,
regardless of the complete mess their code was to look at and understand.

It's good to see that others with the same mindset exist out there.

